# Travel communities/sites on the internet



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

An distant acquaintance sent me a link to the *WAYN travel community* & I decided to join, a couple of weeks ago. Since then I have been more or less bombarded with e-mails from them by curious "important messages", questions etc., some of them from other members with profiles, photos etc., which however seem auto-generated by the WAYN-system itself. Membership is overall free.

Checking the web, it becomes apparent that WAYN is one of the few such travel sites that generates considerable profit, hence probably their aggressive marketing.

So far I have kept an extremely low profile on the site, enjoying "*TripAdvisor*" for years and to some extent "*VirtualTourist*" and "*WikiTravel*" a lot. My question is: has anyone here actually heard of getting anything positive from a membership of the WAYN site and are they enjoying it ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up I will avoid that site


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

They continue their tireless campaign, but I haven´t decided whether I´ll quit or try and see what happens.


----------

